# Yale Fall 2013



## brandbest1 (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.cubingusa.com/yalefall2013/index.php (Yes, the link works!)

The Yale Fall 2013 will take place on October 26, 2013 in New Haven, Connecticut, USA. 

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3 OH - 2 rounds (for the first round, two attempts for 1:00-cutoff)
3x3 BLD
4x4 (two attempts for 1:30-cutoff)
5x5 (two attempts for 2:15-cutoff)
Pyraminx
Square-1

(I got permission to make this thread, thanks Bob (and Brest)!)

My reaction to this comp: OMG OMG OMG SQUARE-1 YES YES ME HAPPY ME HAPPY


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 5, 2013)

Harvard Oct 5
CSP Oct 12
Yale Oct 26

DAMMIT THE ONE THAT I'M ALLOWED TO GO TO IS THE ONLY ONE WITH ONE ROUND OF OH


----------



## KCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't make it to this one  cross country


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 5, 2013)

It's finally time for a comp after not being to go to one the whole summer.


----------



## Bob (Sep 5, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> It's finally time for a comp after not being to go to one the whole summer.



This summer was very busy for us. We actually didn't even host any here. Mostly due to WC2013.

We expect 4 more (currently unannounced) competitions for this fall from MD to MA.


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 23, 2013)

if you swap the last 2 letters you get: Y'all Fale


----------



## kcl (Sep 23, 2013)

yoruichi said:


> if you swap the last 2 letters you get: Y'all Fale



IT'S A SIGN


----------



## Mikel (Sep 23, 2013)

yoruichi said:


> if you swap the last 2 letters you get: Y'all Fale



I swapped the last two letters, and I got "Yale Fall"


----------



## KCuber (Oct 13, 2013)

I might actually be able to go to this


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 19, 2013)

And also apparently registration closes at midnight today. Huh.


----------



## kzhou (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who came and volunteered to judge/scramble! The competition ran smoothly and finished on time, despite falling behind a few times.
The results have been posted. Hope to see you all again in the spring!


----------

